# أرجوا المساعدة عن كيفية توصيل السيارة بالكمبيوتر



## shoaaib (10 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

أريد توصيل سيارة (ريموت كنترول ) لأتحكم بها عن طريق الكمبيوتر ، فكيف أعمل هذا؟

مع العلم بأن تحكم هذه السيارة يتم عن طريق الريموت (rc)


----------



## aliii (22 أبريل 2006)

اولا: يجب عليك بتعلم لغة للبرمجة ولتكن فيجوال بيسيك
ثانيا: كتابة برنامج بهذه اللغة متصل بمخرج الطابعة
ثالثا: توصيل الريموت كنترول بهذا المخرج


----------



## Xman (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ....

اريد اضافة بعض النقاط ... بعد اخذ الاذن من الاخ علي ....

رابعاً : ايصال , او تغير الرموت بالكامل , واضافة (مايكرو كونترولر..) .
خامسا: برمجة المايكرو كونترولر , او احضارها جاهزة من ( بعض الشركات المختصة ) 
وعمل الدائرة الكهربائية للرموت وتركيب امايكرو كونترولر ... 

اخي الفاضل .. هذا الموضوع كبير تقريباًً , وانا لا اريد احباطك ...
ولكن اريد اعلامك بأن هذه النقاط او الخطوات ... باختصار شديــــــــــــــــــد ..

والله اعلم ....


----------



## aliii (23 أبريل 2006)

تسلم يا اخي اكسمان ولكني اظن ان الفولت الخارج من مخرج الطابعة(5 فولت) يكفي للتحكم في الريموت مباشرة بدون استخدام الميكرو كونترولر ,كان هذا مشروع تخرج في الجامعة لاحد الطلاب.


----------



## Xman (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم .... 

اخي الفاضل .. علي 

كلامك صحيح 100% , لكن كان هدفي من اضافة المايكروكنترولر وتغير الدائرة , لإضافة مهام اخرى غير التحكم في السيارة ( السير الى الامام والخلف والاتجاه الى اليمين واليسار . .) 

تحياتي ...


----------



## am ready (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هل من الممكن أحد يقدر يشرح لي كيف أحصل ولو على مخرج واحد من وصلة الطابعة؟


----------



## ابعاد (28 أبريل 2006)

*سلام عليكم*

والله اسف لا اعرف


----------



## aliii (29 أبريل 2006)

اخوي am ready ان شاء الله هذا الموقع بيفيدك:

http://www.radiometrix.co.uk/apps/apnt001.htm


----------



## حسن حسن حسن (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

